# The Volcano: Rescue From Whakaari' Music by Steve Mazzaro with Hans Zimmer executive music producer



## pinki (Dec 21, 2022)

I highly recommend this deeply moving documentary on Netflix about the tragedy of 2019 in New Zealand. The music is excellent too.


----------

